# OH NO! I think that I have crabs! (DUW)



## RehabRalphy (Jan 13, 2009)

:yik 


For the past few months, my girl friend was giving me thoughts that she wanted crabs. HERMIT CRABS that is. So, as a little side gift for her on xmas, I surprised her with her own hermit crabs. She has 2 gigantic strawberry hermit crabs and 1 normal. They live in a 10 gallonsetup with hoodlight, ZoomedUTH, a box of sand, and gravel for substrate. Coconut background. Neat eh?


----------



## omgtaylorg (Jan 13, 2009)

i used to have a hermit crab a few years ago, got boring though : / but he wasnt as big as the ones u have. awesome looking cage though


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 13, 2009)

Cool looking crabs Mike, I knew they were not yours when I seen the pink stuff in the enclosure. Nice pics bro!!


----------



## ashesc212 (Jan 14, 2009)

Pretty neat but a tad creepy haha (sort of remind me of spiders)


----------

